# Ever borrow from CPS



## RGF (Apr 5, 2013)

Just wonder for those of you have borrowed from CPS, how do you handle insurance? Risk it? Can you add the camera/lens to your homeowners/schedule equipment policy?

Any recommendations about the process. I hope to borrow a 1Dx for a shoot in the badlands end of this month.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 5, 2013)

I have, and I was just very, very careful! 

What I will say is that you need to be quite careful with the replies you will get, as each country's CPS is very different in terms of what they do and offer. So what may be valid for one, may not be for another.

For example where I am there are no tiers, and you are limited to the number of items you can borrow per year. This is why you have to choose very carefully what you do want to borrow.

I did not change any insurance plan, and for the body I probably wouldn't even bother. The 1D X is pretty study.

But, you are likely to fall in love with the 1D X so it may be better to buy it, and borrow the long super expensive lenses instead. 
Have fun.


----------



## RGF (Apr 5, 2013)

RGF said:


> Just wonder for those of you have borrowed from CPS, how do you handle insurance? Risk it? Can you add the camera/lens to your homeowners/schedule equipment policy?
> 
> Any recommendations about the process. I hope to borrow a 1Dx for a shoot in the badlands end of this month.



Live outside the Chicago


----------



## ksuweh (Apr 5, 2013)

I have borrowed several times. I also have insurance on my camera gear through Professional Photographers of America (PPA). The first time that I borrowed from CPS I was taking the gear on a long trip & so I called PPA about insuring the gear for the short time I had it. This is what they told me in a paraphrased manner.... Since I was borrowing the gear & not renting it, that I had nothing invested in the gear for that length of time, so they would not insure it. I told them that I did have an investment, the yearly membership fee. They still didn't agree to insuring the gear for that short of a period. So, I was just extremely cautious with the gear. You could always add a permanent $ amount to your policy that would cover you in any unfortunate event, but you would always be paying for coverage that you rarely use. You can always roll the dice like I did. Your call.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 5, 2013)

I've borrowed several times... I've been pretty careful with the gear and haven't had any problems... Just be in communication with them to be safe... When I get the gear I inspect everything, check focus, cosmetic, etc... If there's any scuffs or dings or the like, I make note of it, photograph it, and send an email to the CPS rep just so they are aware of it, just in case they question you when they receive the gear back. Heck once I was even late in returning it and I provided tracking info and was in communication with them and they were cool with it. Treat them as if they aren't yours and you should be fine. =)


----------



## DCM1024 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have borrowed a body and lens over the past year, both covered by my insurance policy. I was not able to use the gear at an event, as I had to receive it when it was available and return it when required. I would prefer to just purchase gear and return it if I don't like it rather than accrue shipping and insurance to return borrowed equipment.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 5, 2013)

I eval equipment pretty frequently. Loaned equipment I generally keep on me at all times and if I have to leave at home it is locked in a safe. Check with your homeowners and auto insurance to determine personal coverage but if you get held up when using it it's generally your responsibility to cover the loss unless you have specific professional coverage. Always ship it insured back to Canon 1, 2 or 3 day delivery with signature. Costs a small fortune but it's still cheaper than renting.

It brings up an interesting point. I frequently have friends that ask to borrow lenses and gear from me and I always ask, if you drop it, get held up or it gets stolen, can you afford to replace it? That usually gets them thinking and they stop asking. So my point is if you don't have insurance to cover the loan and you don't have enough cash in the bank to replace it, then you probably shouldn't borrow equipment from Canon or anyone. A loss could be catastrophic to your finances, relationships, friendships, whatever.

Replacing a 1DX is perhaps 2 or 3 mortgage payments for most people and that could be serious if you don't have funds to get by.

Once you get through that, CPS eval is a great service. In the US, GOLD level doesn't let you pick the dates to eval. They ship when it's available so hard to schedule trips. PLATINUM level gets priority and you can pick your date, and Canon picks up shipping and insurance both ways! But it's 500.00 a year!


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 5, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> I eval equipment pretty frequently. Loaned equipment I generally keep on me at all times and if I have to leave at home it is locked in a safe. Check with your homeowners and auto insurance to determine personal coverage but if you get held up when using it it's generally your responsibility to cover the loss unless you have specific professional coverage. Always ship it insured back to Canon 1, 2 or 3 day delivery with signature. Costs a small fortune but it's still cheaper than renting.
> 
> It brings up an interesting point. I frequently have friends that ask to borrow lenses and gear from me and I always ask, if you drop it, get held up or it gets stolen, can you afford to replace it? That usually gets them thinking and they stop asking. So my point is if you don't have insurance to cover the loan and you don't have enough cash in the bank to replace it, then you probably shouldn't borrow equipment from Canon or anyone. A loss could be catastrophic to your finances, relationships, friendships, whatever.
> 
> ...



I'm on gold level... I usually tell them a specific date i need the equipment by and they will ship it 2 days before that date so it gets to be by that date. I also give them at least 3 weeks to a month notice (like when I get a wedding booking or the like and want to try out a cam/lens). But you do have to take shipping to and from in account when planning on a equip eval.


----------



## mm (Apr 5, 2013)

CPS has been great. When we went to Tanzania last year I borrowed a body when mine decided to stop working 3 days before I left. The staff in Canada are incredible. A body was shipped out to me sameday before I could get mine to them for repair. I'm a platinium member, which allowed for more flexibility in shipping, but they are GREAT.

In terms of insurance, most stand alone camera policies will include "$X" for loaners and rentals. I'd double check the amount and coverage before agreeing to be responsible for someonelse's equipment costing in the several thousands. If you aren't fully insured, you may get a prorated amount of the loss back.

I'd also suggest checking your home insurance rider if you're going to go that way. if you use yoru equipment to make money they may use that to reject your claim if something bad happens. They may refuse your claim if you do not own the equipment (i.e. rental or loaner). Be very careful. Insurers profit when they reject claims (I'm not slagging insurers, but they are business, and their goal is to make money, not keep you and your family safe as their commercials imply).


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 6, 2013)

Everyone seems to be agreed that CPS is great, which it is. I am just amazed at how many differences there are. 

Do you guys in the US have a limit to the number of free borrows "eval" bodies/lenses you have?

From what some of you are saying it seems as if you do not.


----------



## curtisnull (Apr 6, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Everyone seems to be agreed that CPS is great, which it is. I am just amazed at how many differences there are.
> 
> Do you guys in the US have a limit to the number of free borrows "eval" bodies/lenses you have?
> 
> From what some of you are saying it seems as if you do not.




I'm CPS Platinum in the US. If I remember correctly I can only borrow the same piece of equipment 3 times ever. There is no limit to loans other than that.


----------



## mdmphoto (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm a gold member and borrowed a 6d from them 2 wks ago and used it on a trip to DC. I didn't have much say in the dates as I was told it was a popular loan, but serendipity intervened. As a result of my experience with that loaner I bought a 6D that arrived today from B&H per the CR price watch page. Excellent.
Anyway.
I didn't even think about insurance, honestly; though Canon lists msrp of 5000 for the body, 24-105L and included accessories. I handled the loaner a little more attentively than my 7D - I _was_ actually evaluating it for purchase, but I don't really bang around my equipment anyway. I sent it back 2-day guaranteed (56.00) which still isn't as expensive as renting as I have in the past, and the equipment is in new-to-refurb condition; which is better for making a true evaluation of it.
I will definitely borrow from Canon again, but expect to limit myself to items I am either considering purchasing, or items I could never imagine affording, in which case I will have to revisit the insurance question...


----------

